# Starteing FET - can you help/



## olivemic (May 17, 2006)

Hello all

I have just got a BFN on my first round of ICSI  . trying to focus on the positives and the fact that we have 7 frosties.

However I know nothing about FET.  Do you still need 3 months before you can start.  What drugs do you have to take in the build up? etc

Any experienced FET-ers give me any advice / help?

Thanks

x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hiya Olive,

So sorry to hear about your BFN  

I can tell you about my experiance with FET.    I did an unmedicated FET, which was done after a break of 1 cycle (I had a cancelled ET and freezeall due to OHSS) ~ I went in for a scan on day 10, then every other day until I got a positive OPK,  I went in for a scan that afternoon and it showed I was ovulating that day.  I took an injection of HCG the following evening, and 2 days later, had ET.  My embryos were frozen on day 1, and grown for those 2 days, so they are 3 days old and I was 3dpo when they were put back.    
Sadly, it was BFN for me, as a result of a bad thaw, but I thought I'd tell you my experiance.  

There is also medicated FET, and I'm sure one of the girls will be able to fill you in on that. 

Much love and luck   

Marie xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Olive
So very sorry honey about your BFN  
I had BFN 2 weeks ago and am hoping to use my frosties at the end of June.  I have never done FET before either, but my clinic have told me I will be treated exactly the same as I was for fresh IVF.  The same drugs cyclogest and prognova to help thicken my lining (I have POF so have no natural cycle).  The only difference will be the awful wait to see if my lovely little  snow babies   survive the thaw and are good enough to transfer - please please please!!!!  
As you can see I am only waiting 4/5 weeks between treatment - I have to take HRT for these 4 weeks to get my lining back to normal so they can start again.
Don't know if this helps any, and again, really sorry about your BFN  
Take care and let us know how you get on and what timetable the clinic give you for your next tx.
Love
Tracy


----------



## Bevitt (Jul 18, 2004)

olive, if you have a regular cycle (and no other issues that could prevent implantation) you can ask them to do a natural fet this month- all i did was to have daily blood tests from about day 8 of my cycle, then, when they detect an LH surge and know that you're ovulating they defrost the embies and implant them a day or two later. i am so glad i pushed my hospital to do this for me as it meant that i didn't have to be medicated for the first 12 weeks of my pregnancy. some nhs clinics can be a bit reluctant to do this as it's hard for them to plan ahead particularly if they don't do et on a weekend. i was told that if i ended up ovulating on the wrong day of the week they would cancel the cycle and i would have to try again next month, but it was worth the risk just to avoid taking any more drugs. with a medicated fet you have to down reg for a week before your period then take oestrogen pills and use pessaries to build the lining of the womb up which can take weeks, then if the cycle doesn't work you have to wait for for next period before you can get going again.


----------



## olivemic (May 17, 2006)

Thanks ladies for your advice....

I am sure I will be back with more questions!


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello Lass
so sorry to hear about your bfn, its a bummer eh!. i had a medicated fet april/may. on day2 i'd a scan just checking for any abnormalities since prev. time, then commenced on down reg suprecur subcutaneously daily, plus aspirin plus an estraderm patch 100 to be changed every 3 days, they did regular scan but ended up adding in progynova as my lining wasn't responding as well as anticipated. once lining was tip top they they got me to start progesteron( this time jabs and ?previous times the pessaries didn't get absorbed well)  i'd my 1st progesterone inj on a mon. then the thaw was done on fri. unfortunately 3 out of 5 perished. still we'd 2 grade a's transferred on the sat. which unfortunately ended in bfn. it was weird in that some of my 2ww was done before the transfer.  medication wise it still felt easier and less stressful than straight ivf.  don't know if any of this helps, hope it does.  take care, and heaps of luck


----------



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

hmmm. im hoping for FET in a couple of months -BFN today- i have a friend who had FET at the same hospital i go to & all she had to do was pee on ovulation sticks & tell them when she was ovulating they got them out of the freezer & they were fine so 2 days later they were put back in. no blood tests, no pessaries, no hcg shot or anything.  why do some clinics doing unmedicated cycle do all that when ours doesnt do anything?  makes me worry i will have less of a chance & we only have 2 frosites so not much of a chance to begin with!

mo x


----------

